# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  اريد مساعدةفي (inverter

## م.احمد الخالدي

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب سنة رابعة كهرباء ومشروعي حول (inverter 12vdc to 220vac) اريد معلومات عن الموضوع اذا في مجال. والدائرة التي له وتشتغل وانواع ال inverter .
ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------

